# Showing/Appraisal : Make your own Show Chains



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Make your own Show Chains (w/pics)

We have been using the generic feed store chains to show our goats. Over and over again we are told to get a smaller chain. Why? Because the bigger chains are bulky on dairy goats, more chance of suffication, and it causes problems with the ears. WELL since I am CHEAP I went and got some reinforced steel/brass coated chain and key rings :biggrin. I made our own for under $12.00 and have enough material to make another one. Just one of those blasted generics costs over $12.00. Ordering smaller show chains, I have seen them for over $25.00 a piece without shipping. So those of you who haven't shown and are going to SAVE BIG TIME
Made at 22".

















Tammy


----------

